# flammable or combustible storage near data processing centers



## mia (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a question about the storage of flammable and combustible materials stored near the Data processing area of a facility. Are there specific requirements for computer rooms?

Thank you-Mia


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2011)

well welcome Mia

how did you find us???

back to your question

do you know what the materails are??

do you know average quantities of each??

when you say near does that mean in the same room, in a storage room, in a the maintance area, other???

ini the same building, or different building or property???


----------



## permitguy (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

In my experience, data processing facilities tend to be much stricter about the use of these rooms than the fire code is.  The fire code has some generic language about keeping combustible storage neat and orderly, and keeping it clear of ignition sources.

As far as storage of flammable or combustible liquids is concerned, the requirements for computer rooms are really no different than other rooms in the building.  The fire code primarily regulates quantities of these materials in order to mitigate the risk they pose.

Like cda suggested, if you want to give us more specifics, we may be able to be of more help.


----------



## AegisFPE (Oct 19, 2011)

There are numerous provisions applicable to fuel-fired generator installations, which are commonly provided to support data center continuity of operations.

As mentioned above, the IBC and IFC do not particularly supplement the level of protection surrounding data processing centers.

Therefore, if a basis of design is sought for additional protection, an approach could be to voluntarily seek to meet all or part of NFPA 75, Standard for the Protection of Information Technology Equipment.


----------



## mia (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi cda

I found your site searching for fire extinguisher requirements for a mechanical room with fuel fired equipment. Someone had asked me if there was a requirement to have an extinguisher in the room. I told them, no but within 50 feet of travel. Any thoughts on that response?

This is a great forum-not an area of expertise for me

The question about the computer room/data processing center: there is a 2000 gallon deisel powered back-up generator located outside the computer room and we want to confirm that we are in compliance.

Thank-you, Mia


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2011)

we do 75 feet travel and one per 3000 sq ft normaly

but depending on what I see, I might require one in a mechanical room for a lesser size, depending on what equipment is in there.

well if the fuel tanks are there already are you going to move them if they are not???

How long has the tank been there?

I take it is an aboveground tank? and not underground

is it part of the generator or a totaly seperate tank???

is it a "protected tank? as in a steel tank encased in concrete?  or just a plain steel tank setting there??

how far away from any building is it??

do you mind saying what state you are in??


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2011)

the great moderator does allow pictures

just hit the "go advanced" button and you can up load pictures and post them in a reply


----------



## mia (Oct 19, 2011)

The distance the generator is from the building is the question-sorry for being so vague in my last posts- we want to make sure and need to respond to a request that it is in compliance with


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2011)

So the question is the generator ok where it is located??

So how far away from any building is the generator

And you have no question about the diesel tank???

Normaly the tank is the problem, and not to many requirements on the generator


----------



## mia (Oct 19, 2011)

It is a belly tank, steel,  for the generator not concrete encased, 30 feet from building, been there since 05. I'm in michigan. I dont know what we would do if it wasn't in compliance! we are being asked by our disaster recovery team.


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2011)

so in recap

2000 gallon belly tank on a generator

about 30 feet from ANY building

been there since about 2005

let the forum brains work on it a day or so

forgot to ask do you get any fire department inspections??? or are you in an area that does may not have fire inspectors??


----------



## mia (Oct 19, 2011)

It is a belly tank, steel,  for the generator not concrete encased, 30 feet from building, been there since 05. I'm in michigan. I dont know what we would do if it wasn't in compliance! we are being asked by our disaster recovery team.


----------



## mia (Oct 19, 2011)

oops, new to forums.

We are in the detroit area, fire and building inspections are very good during construction and permit phase. I don't recall a lot of routine inspections for code compliance. Yes the tank is 30 feet from the data processing center and 50 feet from a parking structure on the same site.

Thank you forum brains


----------



## permitguy (Oct 19, 2011)

From the 2009 International Fire Code, Section 3404.2.9.6.1.5:  Above-ground tanks for the storage of Class IIIB liquids, excluding unstable liquids, shall be located in accordance with Table 22.4.1.6 of NFPA 30.

Per Table 22.4.1.6 of NFPA 30, tanks storing under 12,000 gallons of Class IIIB combustible liquids may located as close as 5' to adjoining property lines and structures.

The generator itself may have stricter clearances based on manufacturers installation guidelines and other code requirements concerned about pulling diesel exhaust into air intake openings for the building, but I routinely see installations closer than 30' to buildings.  Coupled with the fact that you have active construction inspections which should have checked all this, I'm guessing you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2011)

I will concur with permit guy

With the disclaimer these calls are sight unseen, most larger fire departments, if they have an inspection staff will come by and

Look at your property and can see the set up and give an opinion


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Oct 19, 2011)

Permitguy Diesel fuel, No2,  is a class II liquid not class IIIB, the flashpoint is in the 125F range.

Mia

Here are some other questions I would ask from my insurance point of view:

1. What is the computer bld. wall made of any fire rating, is it concrete block, metal or glass? Any windows/doors in the wall? How will the wall hold up should a fire occur at the generator?

2. Is the generator higher or lower then the data center? Will a pool fire involving the diesel fuel at the generator flow back to the building? Is the ground between the building and the generator soil, concrete, blacktop?

3.Any fire suppression system in the generator enclosure?

4. Any secondary containment around the generator to prevent the flow of fuel to the computer building?

5. Have you asked your insurance carrier for advise?? They may be able to help you, since they get to pay the loss.

6. Does the computer building have a sprinkler system installed?


----------



## AegisFPE (Oct 19, 2011)

Our stationary generator inspection checklist is over 100 items...tough to summurize in an online forum!


----------



## permitguy (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry, should have looked it up to be sure.  That changes the section and table numbers but the end result is still 5' from buildings for that size tank.  It increases distance form property lines to 30' for a non-protected tank.  From a code perspective, I still wouldn't be terribly concerned.


----------



## mia (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks AegisPE, CDA, Insurance Engineer, PermitGuy!

Here are the answers to the questions. Is 30' the clearance or 5'? Is the tank considered protected because of the housing?

1. What is the computer bld. wall made of any fire rating, is it concrete block, metal or glass? Any windows/doors in the wall? How will the wall hold up should a fire occur at the generator? No walls, windows or doors it is made of concrete

2. Is the generator higher or lower then the data center? Will a pool fire involving the diesel fuel at the generator flow back to the building? Is the ground between the building and the generator soil, concrete, blacktop? The ground between is grass covered and the generator and tank are slightly below grade with respect to the computer room

3.Any fire suppression system in the generator enclosure? Nope

4. Any secondary containment around the generator to prevent the flow of fuel to the computer building?The generator came with an enclosure, the tank is double walled nothing additional

5. Have you asked your insurance carrier for advise?? They may be able to help you, since they get to pay the loss. Not yet

6. Does the computer building have a sprinkler system installed? yes the computer room is sprinklered


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds to me like permit guy is right, there is no problem, with that installation.


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds like you only need 5 feet for the tank

And since you have 30 exhaust fumes should not get into air intakes

Might have maintenance check where fresh air intakes are

No does not sound like you have a protected tank

You can have some containment curbs put around the generator in case of a leak

Also is the generator ran and maintained?????


----------



## mia (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you-all!!


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 24, 2011)

A protected tank would be a tank protected by some sort of fire resistive material to provide an hourly rating.  That information will typically be found in the generator/tank data sheet from the manufacturer, and also on a label on the generator from the testing organization that listed the generator.

With the information and distances you provided, I agree with permitguy.


----------

